# straight grass or weed?



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi recently overseeeed and I was looking at the exsiting grass and saw this weird looking grass that shoots straight. Is this a weed ? Or just normal TTTF/PGR?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Definitely not fescue or p rye. It's a weed. Not sure exactly what weed though.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

hmm.... i figured, but i havent seen anyone having this... maybe this is special


----------



## M0rpheu5 (Jun 12, 2020)

Could it be oniongrass?


----------



## HoneDiggs (Apr 8, 2020)

M0rpheu5 said:


> Could it be oniongrass?


That's what it looks like to me


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

thanks @M0rpheu5 . will try to pull it out with the bulb


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Crush some leaves in your hand. If it smells like onion you have your answer.

Onions have a flattish leaf. If the leaf is round, it could be chive. Could also be wild garlic.

Wild onion vs wild garlic:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVORfWO0VRs


----------

